# С Днем Рожденья, Mila



## Ботан (1 Сен 2011)

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 01.09.2011:

-Mila (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## thyrex (1 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## aidoqa (1 Сен 2011)

С днем рождения *Mila*)) Спасибо за ваши позновательные статьи))


----------



## Alex1983 (1 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю, всего наилучшего!!!


----------



## Сашка (1 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю))


----------



## грум (1 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю.


----------



## alena (1 Сен 2011)

*Mila*, поздравляю с днем рождения!













Здоровья, хорошего настроения, бодрости, счастья! 
Пусть все твои желания исполняются и осуществляются планы и мечты.


----------



## icotonev (1 Сен 2011)

С Днем Рождения ..! Примите мои самые искренние пожелания доброго здоровья и успехов ..! Я желаю вам счастья..!


----------



## Arbitr (1 Сен 2011)

Мила и мои поздравления !


----------



## Sfera (1 Сен 2011)

*День рождения у МИЛЫ!*











*все цветы мира тебе, пускай будет так много цветов, что зацветет даже клавиатура*






*Пускай в твоей душе всегда живет маленькая девочка*






*Пусть на горизонте тебя всегда ждет маленький кораблик мечты*






*Пусть любящие сердца всегда будут с тобой*






*Пусть будет благополучен твой маленький мир и счастливы твои питомцы*





*
Здоровья, красоты, добра и благополучия тебе и твоим близким!*


----------



## akok (1 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!!!




​
*С днем рождения тебя
Хочу поздравить очень я!
Желаю быть всегда счастливой,
Здоровой, милой и красивой.
Желаю горестей не знать,
Улыбкою своей сиять!​*


----------



## Farger (1 Сен 2011)




----------



## Warrior Kratos (1 Сен 2011)




----------



## Techno (1 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## shestale (1 Сен 2011)

Всего самого хорошего!!!


----------



## Drongo (1 Сен 2011)

*Мила*, от всего сердца поздравляю Вас с Днём Рождения. :good2: Я желаю, чтобы в Вашей жизни всегда была радость, счастье и крепкое здоровье. А в сердце, радуга, большая и высокая, на всю широту, от края до края Вашего сердца. :heart: Чтобы эта радуга всегда озаряла Вашу душу и Ваш жизненный путь.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9JCycgsR1Q

С Днём Рождения Мила. arty: :yahoo:


----------



## iolka (1 Сен 2011)

Пожелать в День рожденья хочу,
Чтоб желанья все Ваши сбывались
И с проблемами чтобы к врачу
Никогда Вы не обращались.
На работе чтоб спорилось дело,
Ну а дома душа чтобы пела,
В кошельке чтоб водились деньжата
И росла каждый месяц зарплата!

С ДНЁМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!!!​


----------



## zirreX (1 Сен 2011)

С днём рождения, *Mila*!


----------



## Severnyj (1 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю от всей души, всего теплого и пушистого arty:


----------



## Mila (1 Сен 2011)

Ребят, *ВСЕМ* большое спасибо!!!!:friends: Чертовски приятно! :kiss2:


----------



## S.R (1 Сен 2011)

Мои поздравления!


----------



## Lexer (2 Сен 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Mistik (2 Сен 2011)

Лучше поздно, чем никогда. Поздравляю!!!


----------



## SNS-amigo (2 Сен 2011)

Примите и мои скромные поздравления. 

Желаю Вам иметь отменное Здоровье, 
желаю Любви, которая не будет в тягость, 
и Красоты, которая никогда не увядает!


----------



## Tiare (3 Сен 2011)

*Mila*, поздравляю с Днем Рождения! 














Спасибо Вам за все, что вы уже сделали и делаете для этого проекта!


----------



## OKshef (3 Сен 2011)

*Mila*, с днем рождения!



Картинка просто понравилась


----------



## Mila (5 Сен 2011)

OKshef написал(а):


> Картинка просто понравилась



Мне также .

Ребята, *ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ *огромаднейшее спасибо!

Очень приятно. Еще раз спасибо!


----------



## goredey (5 Сен 2011)

*Mila*, прими и мои запоздалые поздравления.


----------

